# Cottonseed Feeder Pics (for those who were interested)



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

Sorry for the delay in getting these pic's uploaded. I have had numerous emails and pms about the cottonseed feeders that I have been using.

As you can see from the pics, they are extremely simple, yet, highly effective.

Let me know if anyone has any more questions.

Capt. Forrest


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Capt, is there any waste? or do they eat it off the ground as well? Also, do you have to put any kind of attractant on it? or are they naturally attracted to it? Thanks in advance for any and all info.

Oscar Ramos


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

He says it's for the deer but I think the cotton tails eat it all up. 

Wazzzz up Forrest? Ready for a fishing trip?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

How long does that last on a well populated 30 min.


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

how much does cottonseed cost and where do you buy it?


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

el cazador---

virtually no waste, there is some overspill, but it's not enough to affect anything. As far as an attractant, when I first started feeding it, I would sling corn into it, but now, they just come to it and eat.

J---
no comment, and yes, let's hit the water really soon, i'll call you later in the week and give you a report

bucksnort---
we have a really solid population on our place (approx 1 deer/26 acres) and when it gets bad (like now) they really hit it. I will be filling feeders at least 1 a week if not twice a week. that is running a feeder per 165 acres on 6000 total.

brasos---
cottonseed prices fluctuate throughout the year. really depends on what the quality and quantity is, as well as how much cottonseed was stored from ginning. The best time to buy cottonseed (i have found) is in august to september. I have seen cottonseed as low as 85/ton up to 175/ton.
I get ours from a broker out of the abilene area. he has cottonseed stored up at various locations throughout the state and will get it shipped in where there is minimal freight costs.

I hope this answers all of the questions so far, if not, let me know.

Capt. Forrest


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Capt, do you have any pics of deer taken that you know have been on cottonseed? And maybe a description of what they were the year before? If not, that's cool. Just would like to see for ref.

How was your season at the ranch? Did y'all take any top end deer like the big 8 you posted a few months back?


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

grande---

season was relatively slow for us, biggest deer killed was just under 170.
This year we took a drastic stance to work on the undesirables more than the larger deer. All in all, it was a great year from a management perspective. Heck, it doesn't hurt my feelings if we never harvest the big trophies. We are holding over some deer that showed incredible potential.

I can send you pictures of several bucks that were "cottonseed" deer.
Largest off this ranch was right at 190.

I do know of several deer harvested this year off a friend of mine's place that were all over 190. He feeds cottonseed only.

I'll shoot you a pm later on this evening, or tomorrow night. I'll be out of pocket tomorrow.

Capt. Forrest


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

When the hogs get into the cottonseed, the feeders get emptied QUICK. Those are just like the type i've used. Cheap and easy.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Capt Forrest all ?? answered WW


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Ag96 (Feb 17, 2006)

Appreciate the pics of the feeder. Thanks.


----------



## warrington (Jul 24, 2006)

I am interested in the place that you purchase the cottonseed around abilene. I would like to contact them around sept and try this out. Do you see any benefit for quail with this type of feeder. Any way to protect it from hogs. What type of fencing are you putting around the Tpost. Are you wiring the top of the fence to the tpost. Thank you for your help. WIll


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

What happens to it after it gets wet? Will they still eat it or does it mildew?


----------



## cricketbox (Jul 4, 2006)

I bet their teeth are in great shape too....they floss while they eat.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Thats the reason the owners on the property we watch here (Bmt. area) don't feed it, but not from the rain its the high humidity as they have had problems in the past on other property they own in Miss. seems as if the problem is with the storage.


Haute Pursuit said:


> What happens to it after it gets wet? Will they still eat it or does it mildew?


----------



## zapped78 (Nov 7, 2006)

Have fed cottonseed for several years -- use the exact same feeders until last year. Had a problem with hogs rubbing against the wire and bending the feeders up. Modified them a little and took care of that problem. Also, never had a problem with stock pile spoiling. Will get 25 tons delivered and store outdoors. Have had up to 12 inches plus of rain and never lost any. Results in deer quality (body weight, antler development, etc) has been tremendous. It is important to have feeders outside of feeder pens so fawns and does have ample access. Good luck!


----------



## warrington (Jul 24, 2006)

where do you get the cottonseed from,. how much does it cost.


----------

